# CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Hallöchen, ich habe ein Problem:

Bis vor einer Woche ungefähr lief meine CPU bei maximal 60 Grad (was ja ok ist) unter einem Scythe Grand Kama Cross, der mittels Pushpins befestigt ist. Letzte Woche war ich auf 2 LANs und habe den Rechner durch die Gegend gekarrt. Nun habe ich heute bemerkt, dass meine CPU jetzt plötzlich auf knapp 80 Grad hochgeht. Ich konnte mir vorstellen, dass der Kühler einfach einen zu niedrigen Anpressdruck hat, da sich während der Fahrt ein/mehrere Pushpin/s gelöst hat. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich machen soll... Kühler nach jeder Fahrt neu monieren kanns ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Naja die letzten Tage war es doch teilweise extrem heiß, jeder PC wird einige Grade mehr auf dem Buckel gehabt haben in dieser Zeit.
Kannst auch den Kühler neu drauf machen, mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste - ein versuch schadet nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Wenn es 3 oder 4 Grad gewesen wären, hätte es mich gar nicht interessiert, aber 78° bei ~27° Raumtemperatur, das ist schon viel zu viel...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

du kannst aber dennoch nur das machen was schon vorgeschlagen wurde. demontieren , sauebrmachen , neue wlp drauf und am besten nach schauen ob sosnt noch alles heile geblieben ist bei den anderen quirlen.den pc halt einfach mal richtig saubermachen 

wenn der dass dann immer noch macht dann hat vlt der cpu kühler einen weg. 

wenn er das nicht macht und alles wieder io ist und es wirklich nur am cpu kühler lag. dann solltest du dir ne andere transport art / möglichkeit ausdenken damit der kühler nit wieder "runter" rutscht.

bzw nen anderer CPU kühler der verschraubt ist mit backplate o.ä. .....


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Schau nach, ob die Push-Pins noch sitzen, ob alle Lüfterkabel noch dran sind und wie staubig der Kühler ist. Wenn wir das Problem nicht genau kennen, brauchen wir nicht über Pro- und Kontra von Lösungen diskuttieren .


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

soo, habe nun gemerkt, dass einer der oberen Pushpins nicht fest saß und der Kühler dann nur minimalen Kontakt zur CPU hatte. Nun denn, ich hab natürlich sofort versucht, den Pushpin wieder fest zu arretieren, ohne das Board auszubauen, was natürlich sofort misslang dabei haben sich natürlich alle Pushpins gelöst, und demnach hätte ich das Board ausbauen müssen, um da wieder ordentlich ranzukommen. Ich hatte aber die Schnauze voll  und hab kurzerhand den Boxed-Kühler draufgeschnallt... Mein Fazit: Die Zeiten der Pushpins sind vorbei, vor allem bei Klötzen wie dem Grand Kama Cross...  Nun möchte ich gerne einen schönen Kühler, der sich angenehm per Backplate installieren lässt. Jemand ne Idee oder sollte ich eher in der Kaufberatung noch nen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2012)

Alpenföhn Brocken  hat nur 4 Muttern hinten am mb. Total Easy zu montieren


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*



target2804 schrieb:


> Alpenföhn Brocken  hat nur 4 Muttern hinten am mb. Total Easy zu montieren


 
sieht ganz interessant aus, auch die Montage gefällt, allerdings ist er ja nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Wenn du Ram mit hohen Kühlkörpern hast (z.b. Solchen), dann den Thermalright True Spirit 140.
Ansonsten den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (neue Revision A, sollte bald lieferbar sein).
Bevor mich jemand als Thermalright-Fanboy beschimpft, sei als Alternative noch der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure genannt .

Ich mag die Push-Pins auch nicht. Nachdem ich den Scythe-Shurikan auf ein Mini-ITX Board gepfrimelt hatte, ging's meinen Händen echt bescheiden ...
So einen Krampf von einer Montage hab' ich selten erlebt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

der Grand Kama Cross ist noch ne Nummer größer (171x140x137mm) als der Shuriken (105x64x116mm)  Wie sind denn die Thermalrights zu montieren? Möchte mein Board ungerne ausbauen  Habe auch im Marktplatz hier schon ein wenig geschaut, da sind ein paar interessante Sachen dabei.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Alle von mir verlinkten Kühler werden recht einfach mit Schrauben und Backplate verbaut,
hab' mich an deine Vorgaben gehalten.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du ? 

I.d.R. dürfte bei hochwertigen Gehäusen ein Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray sein, sodass du hinten an's Mainboard kommst und es nicht ausbauen musst.

Den Macho hab' ich selbst hier in der Kiste, kein Vergleich zu den Push-Pins.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie geil die Montage mit einem Klotz wie dem Grand Kama Cross sein muss .


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

geht nur mit ausgebautem Board und Schutzhandschuhen Ich bereue es, dieses Monstrum gekauft zu haben  Hier im Forum gibts nen Silver Arrow SB-E für 40 Mücken, da schlag ich wahrscheinlich zu


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Gleiche (gute) Schraubmontage, aber viel zu laute Lüfter für meinen Geschmack .
Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Bin grad durcheinander: Auf der Geizhals-Seite steht Höhe 160mm, was gerafde noch passen würde, woanders habe ich 166mm gesehen, was zu viel wäre...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du ?


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2012)

Immer auf der herstellerseite schauen


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

BTW: Für alle Kühler ohne PushPins musst du das MoBo ausbauen. Hol dir für wenig Geld eine Universal-Backplate und fertig.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2012)

Habe ein NZXT Lexa S, welches leidet seht schmal ist (190mm). Auf der Website steht dazu: CPU Cooler Clearance 166mm. Habe da schon einen Xigmatek Achilles eingebaut gehabt (159mm) und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da noch ein knapper cm mehr reinpassen soll.


----------



## loltheripper (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Warum neuen Kühler kaufen und nicht 4 Federn, 4 Schrauben mit 4 Muttern und vielleicht noch ein paar plastik Unterlegscheiben? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Normteile
Dafür musste aber natürlich das Mobo ausbauen und vielleicht noch eine Backplate einbauen.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Ich kauf nen neuen Kühler, basta  brauch erstens wieder was neues und zweitens war mir der alte eh zu laut...


----------



## loltheripper (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Dann kauf doch ein neuen Lüfter dazu... So etwas kenn ich eigentlich nur von den Kameraden auf der anderen Seite des großen Sees immer alles neu kaufen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (vgl. Empfehlung auf Seite 1 ) ist mit Lüfter rund 157mm hoch, passt also in dein Gehäuse. Die Montage erfolgt wie gehabt über Schrauben.
Caseking schreibt zu deinem Gehäuse:


> ...Ebenfalls besitzt der Mainboard-Tray einen großen Ausschnitt für die CPU  Kühlermontage, wodurch der Ausbau des Mainboards beim nächsten  Kühlerwechsel vermieden wird...


Im übrigen musst du, wie schon geschrieben, bei jeder Intel-Kühler-Montage ohne Push-Pins irgendwie an die Rückseite deines Mainboards kommen,
was aber bei deinem Gehäuse nicht zwingend einen Ausbau erfordert.

Wenn dir der alte Kühler zu laut war, hättest du den Lüfter auch einfach regeln können .


----------



## Klarostorix (23. August 2012)

Der Lüfter ist geregelt. Im Idle ist er auch schön leise mir ~500rpm, unter Last nerven die 1400rpm aber, dabei wird die CPU trotzdem gut 60 Grad warm...


----------



## Research (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Klingt ja gefährlich.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Was sagt ihr zu nem gebrauchten Megahalems? Den könnte ich für ~20€ bekommen.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Nehmen. War mal der top-Kühler. Vorher testen ob die Pipes ok sind.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

den würde ich hier im Marktplatz kaufen, groß testen geht vorher damit wohl kaum


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

*AW: CPU zu warm trotz gutem Kühler...*

Sorry, meine Kugel war gerade aus.


----------

